# Bachmann CVs



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

Good evening.

I use a Digitrax Zypher system and somehow changed a setting on a Bachmann HO RS3 and now the direction of travel is backwards. The Bachmann CV list does not contain a CV for that function.

I like the Bachmann loco and the on board "sound value" decoder has limited functions but for me it is a fine locomotive. Hope to hear from someone with a fix for my problem. Thanks

Steve


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

that's normally in the first part of the CV 29, default normal is 22 as far as i remember


----------



## Steveken (Jul 19, 2012)

*Oops*

Thanks, I was able to correct the problem with CV29 and value 33 and 34. But I found out that the engine runs long hood forward, never noticed the "F" on the front, so your CV29 value 22 put it back the way it is supposed to be. Thanks for your response.

Steve


----------

